# Water cooling problems



## alec521 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi, i just got a computer from my aunt that she got from a friend. It has a water cooling system that goes to the cpu. I cannot tell if he pump is sending water throught the pipes because there is no water regulator. When i turn on the pump it does not make any noise. I checked bios for cpu temp after about a min and was 67 degrees celcius. I do not know what to do to even to tell if the pump is working. If you know what i can do to fix it would be great.

thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

is there a reservoir of some kind? try introducing some bubbles or see if there is any other water movement. you could also disconnect the pump and see if it would pump water out of a bucket, but i dont know if you want to go that far


----------

